# Pics from Henry and Sam



## CrazyHound

yummy! horn snack!









or is it a horn lolly?









eat what you want... I must kill the towel!









whippersnapper!









a funny day!!!









no time for play now... Im a guard dog, Im in employment!









ok... interloper gone.... now I can do what I must do....









...


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh wow! Those are gorgeous dogs! They seem so very alert!


----------



## Alpha1

They are both looking good and happy. They remind me so much of my sister and her dogs.


----------



## DavidHernandez

Wow !! Those are lovely dogs! thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## petguides.co

CrazyHound said:


> yummy! horn snack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it a horn lolly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eat what you want... I must kill the towel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whippersnapper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a funny day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no time for play now... Im a guard dog, Im in employment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... interloper gone.... now I can do what I must do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow how cute


----------



## Woodieroonie

4th photo (from top to bottom) he looks so peacefully enjoying with all the time of the world his snack 😋


----------



## petguides.co

CrazyHound said:


> yummy! horn snack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it a horn lolly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eat what you want... I must kill the towel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whippersnapper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a funny day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no time for play now... Im a guard dog, Im in employment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... interloper gone.... now I can do what I must do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both looks good


----------

